# kd4 - verzeichnisinhalts vorschau

## pieter_parker

gehe ich per dolphin auf z.b. home/ und dann dort mit der maus auf ein beliebiges verzeichnis kommt kein nerviges vorschau fenster

erstelle ich auf dem desktop ein verzeichnis und gehe mit der maus drueber kommt ein vorschau fenster, wo stelle ich es um das kein vorschau fenster mehr kommt ?

----------

## MaTu

Hi,

beim Dolphin unter Einstellungen -> Dolphin einrichten ... -> Allgemein -> Vorschauen,

beim Desktop verwende ich bei den Arbeitsflächen-Einstellungen die Ordner-Ansicht. Da gehts so: Alt+D, Alt+S -> Anzeige -> "Vorschau anzeigegen" -> abschalten oder nach belieben einstellen (bei Erweiterte Einstellungen).

MaTu

----------

## pieter_parker

dolphin > einstellungen > dolphin einrichten > allgemein -> vorschauen

kein haeckchen gesetzt dort

desktop rechtsclick > einstellungen fuer ordneransicht > anzeige >

bei vorschau anzeigen ist ebenfalls kein haeckchen gesetzt

warum aber hab ich wenn ich mit der maus ueber ein auf dem desktop liegendes verzeichnis gehe ein vorschaufenster !?

----------

## franzf

Das ist aber keine Vorschau (die ja normalerweise nur das Icon betrifft), sondern ein eigenes "Popup-Folderview", welches mit der Maus traktiert werden kann. Das ist zur schnellen Navigation gedacht, damit du nicht nur Zugriff auf die Files in dem angezeigten Verzeichnis hast, sondern schnell Dateien in Unterverzeichnissen öffnen kannst.

Abschalten kann man das nicht. Wenn dich das stört -> bugs.kde.org -> Feature request.

----------

## pieter_parker

achso, ok

schade das kde immer mehr wie windows wird

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> achso, ok
> 
> schade das kde immer mehr wie windows wird

 

Hmm, den versteh ich jetzt nicht. Ich hab nocht kein Windows gesehen, das nicht den ganzen Desktop mit Icons zumüllt, mich überhaupt den Ordner auswählen lässt, der auf dem Desktop (oder sonst wo als Applet, welches unter Win auch nicht gibt) angezeigt werden soll, oder eben das Verzeichnis, über dem die Maus grad schwebt, öffnet um mit dem Inhalt dieses Verzeichnisses zu interagieren.

Ich wüsste nicht, dass man unter Windows einzelne Dateitypen für die Dateivorschau auswählen oder abwählen könnte.

USW.

Ich finde auch und speziell mit KDE4 hat man was vollkommen anderes als Windows in der Hand.

Vor allem ist es frei, erfährt monatlich im großen Stil Bugfix-Releases in sämtlichen Komponenten, alle 6 Monate ein neues Feature-Release.

Das kenn ich auch bei keinem Windows.

----------

